
Here's my plan to save Twitter: Let's buy it - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/29/save-twitter-buy-platform-shared-ownership
======
cavemanklaus
This is a really inspiring idea. The activation energy to pull it off is high
though. There is a Loomio group of people already getting organised around
this [https://www.loomio.org/d/3XinMm75/buy-
twitter](https://www.loomio.org/d/3XinMm75/buy-twitter)

